# Antari Z-300II Fazer Haze Machine



## TechWeek (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello,

I've read many of the threads concerning Antari's reputation and the quality of their products. I was wondering if anyone has had specific experience with this type of hazer (Antari Z-300II Fazer Haze Machine). I need to fill a fairly large space.... with a high ceiling (65ft to the grid). Is this a good product? Can it be run through DMX? Im looking at spending around $300. So if anything cheaper arises then i'll be happy to look at it. 

Thanks


----------



## BrianVPG (Aug 20, 2009)

I have 2 of these Antari Z300 units and have been completely satisfied with them. They are GREAT for the price!

Good Luck,

Brian


----------



## JOHNEEE (Aug 20, 2009)

READ CLOSLEY FASER -- FOG HAZER USES A HEATER YOUR ARE BACK TO A FOGER WITHA BLOWER .. (FAN AND A FOGGER WORKS JUST AND WELL) A HAZER USES A PUMP TO MIST THE FLUID THATS WHY THEY ARE MORE EXPENSIVE (QUALITY)


----------



## RadaMagic (Aug 31, 2009)

JOHNEE,

Would you recommend the Chauvet HZ over this?


----------



## church (Sep 1, 2009)

I have one that is rebadged as the American DJ volcano. Works well can fill a 2500 square foot space quite quickly. You are limited by the control cable length to 25ft. They do not have DMX. You can use a longer control cable but it requires a cable change which i will not explain here. If you just add more cable you will find the unit runs continuously. Do not leave the unit full of fluid when not being used for any length of time or you run the risk of a blocked pump or heater.


----------



## TechWeek (Sep 5, 2009)

I've got a question, can this machine handle both fog and haze juice? Or is it simply a fogger? Does anyone have pictures of this bad boy in action?

Thanks,

Tom


----------

